# NISSAN ALTIMA OEM STOCK WHEELS FOR SALE



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*NISSAN ALTIMA SE-R OEM STOCK WHEELS FOR SALE*

I'm getting tired of this.

We have a classified section.
Use it.


----------



## jaykal (Nov 22, 2009)

how much you asking?
Any pics?


----------



## wsrivers (Nov 5, 2007)

*SE-R wheels*



jamol1988 said:


> Hey everyone!!
> I'm sailing my STOCK OEM SE-R Wheels and tires.
> Wheels are in IMMACULATE shape. I'd say almost new
> They been sitting on my garage more than a year.
> ...


LMK how much you looking to get for the wheels.


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm looking to get 900$


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm guessing these are long gone.


----------



## JKing1589 (Apr 6, 2009)

You still have the stock wheels?


----------

